# Install Crysis Help...



## Viracocha711 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to gaming, so new I just bought my first Comp game, it is called "Crysis". So, I put the DVD in the player and it makes some funny noises that I have never heard but then it stops and the Crysis window pops up with the options of "Install" "Read Me" "Quit"...Well, I click "Install" and then a small window pops up and says setup.exe has stopped and windows is closing program.

I am running Vista Utl. 64 on a Asus P5K-E MB; Intel Q6600; 2 x 1GB RAM; BFG 8800GT Graphics Card; Lite-On DVD/CD-RW Optical Drive.

I am wondering if it could be a bad game because I tried to install with Vista UAC turned off. As well as all my security programs...I know my DVD drive is working because I have loaded many programs and music etc and never had a problem.

Thanks for the help!


----------

